# Ebay



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

It never ceases to amaze me the things that show up on there.....


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Ebay (Dean F)*

Such as?
Belly button lint?


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Ebay (4Rings)*

Well I wouldn't want anyone trying to capatilize us A1 restorers so I'm not going to say what, but using certain key search words produced some pretty amazing stuff (and consistently does)
We should password protect this forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Ebay (Dean F)*

Here's one example (since this auction's already ended)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2407913502
And incase anyone is wondering or trying to track what I bid on, I only use that account for snipnig so you can't use it to track what I'm bidding on.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Ebay (Dean F)*

That is a good price for one of those. I have seen others like it go for 2 or 3 Times what that one went for. EB is good for a bargain once in a while.
Kind of like the NOS, "Rabbit" floor mats I got a few years ago for $15 including shipping. Just one example of a bunch of EB bargains....


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Ebay (Dean F)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well I wouldn't want anyone trying to capatilize us A1 restorers so I'm not going to say what, but using certain key search words produced some pretty amazing stuff (and consistently does)
We should password protect this forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif[HR][/HR]​If you didn't want anybody to know,why'd you start a thread about it?


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Ebay (vr6swap)*

If I didn't want anyone to know I wouldn't have posted a thread about it









What I wouldn't want to see is people that have no interest in restoring cars getting on Ebay using links I posted to buy parts (hoarding) then re-listing them here for 200X profit (as has happended in the past)
quote:[HR][/HR]
If you didn't want anybody to know,why'd you start a thread about it? [HR][/HR]​

[Modified by Dean F, 8:07 PM 3-29-2003]


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Ebay (Dean F)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
What I wouldn't want to see is people that have no interest in restoring cars getting on Ebay using links I posted to buy parts (hoarding) then re-listing them here for 200X profit (as has happended in the past)[HR][/HR]​I have seen this happen in the past also. EBay (like most auctions) is a great place to find both bargains and seriuosly overpriced items. People who have no clue as to the availability and value of items tend to bid items up wayyyy to high. These people are responsible for inflating the prices on items which over the long term can make restoring older, Water Cooled VWs more difficult.
The words "Rare" and "No Longer Available" are probably the most over-used and mis-used words when it comes to EBay. If I had a few $$$ for every time I saw these words used on items that can still be purchased from VW (for less $$$) I could afford to buy the top of the line VW Touareg (V-10) when it comes out.
Then again, I laugh my butt off when I see someone pay $120 for a "Rare/NLA" part that I bought at the VW dealer for $18. Hey, we both got our parts and are both happy. That is, until one of us finds out they paid $102 more than they had to.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Ebay (charlier)*

I wasn't really talking about eBay/Vortex "Price Gouging" by,um,"outsiders"







...Vortexers expect everything for free,and the seller to pay shipping as well,so I don't foresee this being a real problem.
If someone has an item overpriced,that someone generally gets told about it,and this happens far too often even when an item IS fairly priced. You know,"Lowballing"
I do see the problem with a1 parts availibilty getting worse,though a friend of mine who works for an airline has told me a lot of items for early cars are still available in europe-for those wish to make themsleves available to procure such items(Charlie?). Most stealerships can't be bothered to order anything,and only stock oil filters and window regulators.
What raised my ire was Dean with the comment about "password protecting this forum",as though only the Chosen Few would be allowed inside. My goodness. Elitism rears it's ugly head. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Trying keep others from buying low and selling high,Dean? Like you do? Nice.


[Modified by vr6swap, 12:29 PM 3-31-2003]


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Ebay (vr6swap)*

Ebay as with any other kind of buying is buyer beware. If some one pays 118 for a 18 dollar part it sure is not the falt of the seller. Not his falt that the buyer is stupid.
So many folks seem to think that if it is on Ebay it must be cheaper than any were else and never bother to check it out. Heck how many times have you seen a guy buy a used new part for what a new part costs. So you end up with no guarente on a peice you could have gotten direct. Like that clutch he never installed and sell it for what he paid.
I also feel very little pitty for the Vortex folks who log in and post a link to some Uber cool VW part then get pissed off that others log in and out bid them. 
I have seen many a cool VR6 part and have bought some awsome stuff that way and you can sure bet that I did not log in here and spout off about it. Like I got a brand new Sparco Ultra seat for 160. Retailed for 320.. HEHEHE Like I would have posted that link inhere before I got it..LOL


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Ebay (vr6swap)*

Is that what I do? I think not, I've never resold a single item I've bought on Ebay.
quote:[HR][/HR]
Trying keep others from buying low and selling high,Dean? Like you do? Nice.[HR][/HR]​You know I have to take a brunt of a abuse from some a-holes on these boards, I can see why most shops choose not to post at all.


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Ebay (Dean F)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
You know I have to take a brunt of a abuse from some a-holes on these boards, I can see why most shops choose not to post at all. [HR][/HR]​Wow Dean now you see what alot of us have been saying.
You have always offered great advice and even went so far as to make the VR6 swap alot easyer for alot of do it your selfers.
And the thanks you get is some one always know's more or thinks your only out to make a buck.








Well welcomed to the real world of the NET, you have seen this way to much.
What you should do is just not give your input then see when every one is asking where your at???????????????????????








Les 
P.S. Rabbit is looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by eurotechracing, 2:00 PM 4-2-2003]


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Ebay (eurotechracing)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Trying keep others from buying low and selling high,Dean? Like you do? Nice.[HR][/HR]​dont listen to that prick...youve helped a lot of people out on this board...i sure appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SammyL (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Ebay (Dean F)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
And incase anyone is wondering or trying to track what I bid on, I only use that account for snipnig so you can't use it to track what I'm bidding on.[HR][/HR]​See it's comments like this that make you sound like an arrogant prick, and reveals your true self.
Who gives a i**** about what you are bidding on, who in their right mind wakes up and decides, hey I wonder what Dean is bidding on today and you know I think that I am going to track that today. 
You think so highly of yourself, and come to think of it I do buisness all over the nation, and meet with thousands of people a year, and RARELY do I find someone that would make a statement such as that about themselves. Do you really think that people are monitoring the Great Dean Futrell??? Who cares?
quote:[HR][/HR]You know I have to take a brunt of a abuse from some a-holes on these boards, I can see why most shops choose not to post at all. [HR][/HR]​I have been on Vortex for a bit now, and have NEVER seen another shop get continualy flamed before, then again they don't have people who think so highly of themselves posting things about themselves such as you.
If this is continualy happening to you then why don't you step back and take a look at yourself and see why this is happening, and change those actions to stop all of this?
quote:[HR][/HR]Is that what I do? I think not, I've never resold a single item I've bought on Ebay[HR][/HR]​I don't think that person was trying to say that you sell stuff off of Ebay rather then your whole job is to buy things for cheap, and then sell them for more money, and make a profit.
You have said yourself that you charge more, and then mask that under "we do it because we have more experience and can do a better job" when in all reality it is the opposite. If you have all the experience then you want to get things in and out quicker thus freeing up time for more projects, bringing in more money.
Your line of work, espeically offering specality items that is not vital to peoples everyday life, should understand that, and be trying to buy low and sell high. 
You especially should do this, as I did some poking around about your shop when I was considering having you do a swap for me, and heard of your head blowing, and bent valves.....mistakes like that are very costly and can quickly bring down a buisness and take them out as quickly as they opened their doors.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: Ebay (SammyL)*

SammyL, 
Do you look for threads I participate in then flame me in them or what?
What I find really interesting about your character is that you feel you need to flame me, but then talk about how much money you make, how you travel all over the country, blah blah blah, get a clue man, nobody cares.
You should spend a little less time worrying about what I say and do, maybe focus on your job perhaps.



[Modified by Dean F, 3:28 PM 4-15-2003]


----------

